# EXAM RESULTS



## ARJ (Nov 21, 2006)

I just finished looking at the California board of engineer's website. The board has a meeting scheduled to determine the cut scores for the October 2006 exam ( this past exam) on January 29, 2006. They mail the results out 10 working days later. Examinees can expect to start receiving their results by February 13th.

JANUARY 29TH!!!!!!!!!.......FEBRUARY FREAKIN' 13TH!!!!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!! I'LL BE IN BELLEVUE BY THEN!!!!!!!!! "oldtimer"


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2006)

see your doctor. arrange for a chemically induced coma. it's for the best.


----------



## purduegrad (Nov 21, 2006)

I blame the Terminator, As for the next PE exam, Well, "I'll Be Back"


----------



## edwin_dummy (Nov 22, 2006)

oh common.. you should know better... this is your 3rd take, remember?

if i remember it right, you're the guy who takes 1 exam at a time...

c",)


----------



## ARJ (Nov 22, 2006)

> oh common.. you should know better... this is your 3rd take, remember?if i remember it right, you're the guy who takes 1 exam at a time...
> 
> c",)


That still doesn't make the waiting period any easier my friend. Besides, it's not that I'm necessarily shocked about how long it takes us to get our results in California, because, like you said, I've taken it before. But I am surprised about how much sooner everyone gets theirs. I guess I can try to be positive and look on the bright side: I'll get to hold on to the possibility that I might have passed a little longer than others..............Yeah, I know that's weak, but I'll take it. &lt;_&lt;


----------

